# Scourge Skulls



## Terra

The site looks great and those skulls are perfect! The color, the shape...they look real.


----------



## maleficent

Congratulations on getting your store up and running!


----------



## Boo Baby

As always, the skulls look amazing. Congratulations on the shop Scourge!!


----------



## scourge

Thank you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Fantastic site scourge! Very well put together...
Congrats!
.


----------



## Hauntcast

Glad to have you as a sponsor of the show.


----------



## TK421

Love the new site -- very clean and organized. Great look!

I really want to purchase some skulls, but I don't know which skull is the "new one" you listed on the thread, "New Skull Model Finished".

It looks like it's Museum HSMM, is that correct?

Also, will you be selling your skulls at Crypticon in June?


----------



## scourge

Thanks TK421,

That is the HSMM for sure and yes, I will be a vendor at Crypticon June 18th,19th and 20th. I will also be at The Mourning Market on June 27th as well. I have a special offer for all forum members. If you see a model(s) you would like to purchase, email me at: [email protected] and I will give you a 20% discount and free shipping (excluding the graveyard skulls).


----------



## MLuther

the skulls look great, especialy with those prices!


----------



## Haunter

Nice site, scourge! Congratulations. When I heard there was a new Hauntcast sponsor selling museum-quality skulls, I thought "Uh-oh, scourge has some competition." Ha, ha! I would love to see your work at Crypticon.


----------



## scourge

If you get a chance, stop by and introduce yourself! It would be great to meet you in person. And thanks for the congrats!


----------



## TK421

Just wanted to thank Scourge on a super fast order of two skulls. I just ordered them a few days ago and they're already in the mail!! With any luck, I should be looking into vacant eye sockets by the weekend!!!

I love Sourge's new website and I have already bookmarked it so I can go back and check the "graveyard" section for discounted merchandise. His attention to detail and personal service is fantastic! I wish more people would take the time and interest in customer service that Scourge does!!


----------



## TK421

Just got my new skulls in the mail today -- they look fantastic!

And thanks for magnets! Everything is fantastic. Love the teeth.


----------



## scourge

Awesome TK421! I am glad you got them so fast!


----------



## Scruffywolf

Great site Scourge, it's about time. I wish you all the very best of luck.......get those fantastic skulls out to the masses!!!


----------

